# Towing With A Ford E-350



## GO WEST

Our local Ford dealer has a 2009 Ford E-350 XLT Super Duty 15-passenger van with 13,000 miles for $23,000 internet price. It has a 5.4L with 3.73. I am contemplating the optimal tow vehicle for my family that combines cargo and passenger capacity with towing strength. I am wondering if this van might be better (for us) than a 2500 Suburban. My question for the forum is how would it tow? Would it be a good match for any of the Outbacks up to the biggest? I would like to get a 250-RSS, but I might consider a larger one with bunks. Do any of you tow effectively with a van?


----------



## outback loft

GO WEST said:


> Our local Ford dealer has a 2009 Ford E-350 XLT Super Duty 15-passenger van with 13,000 miles for $23,000 internet price. It has a 5.4L with 3.73. I am contemplating the optimal tow vehicle for my family that combines cargo and passenger capacity with towing strength. I am wondering if this van might be better (for us) than a 2500 Suburban. My question for the forum is how would it tow? Would it be a good match for any of the Outbacks up to the biggest? I would like to get a 250-RSS, but I might consider a larger one with bunks. Do any of you tow effectively with a van?


I have an E350 box van for work with the 5.4 and 3.73 gears, and it is a dually, and I will say that while the truck is reasonably loaded it is fine, but once I hook up any trailer it has a hard time getting around. I really think that the 5.4 in that setup was not the smartest idea on Fords part.


----------



## Nathan

The 5.4L really isn't enough motor IMO. The Econoline has the old 2V version of the engine, and although durable, it will really drag with a load behind it. I would recommend looking for a 6.8L V10 engine in one as that should pull an OB nicely.


----------



## jnicita

Nathan said:


> The 5.4L really isn't enough motor IMO. The Econoline has the old 2V version of the engine, and although durable, it will really drag with a load behind it. I would recommend looking for a 6.8L V10 engine in one as that should pull an OB nicely.


I have the 5.4L in my expedition, and happen to have 4.56 gears / bembo brakes left over from the days of lifting it 14" (only up 6" now and not on 40's but 33's) and all I can say, is after taking my first trip with my 26RSS where north traffic (2-3% uphill) was diverted to one of the southbound (6% downhill) and I spent most of my vacation remembering having to downshift to L and pull my trailer up that hill at 15 MPH in 1st at 4000RPM, and talking about how as soon as I can afford it, a used Diesel Excursion will be in my future.

Anyways, what that ramble up above is saying, is that a 5.4l with 3.73 isn't going to comfortably pull anything bigger than the 23RS in my opinion, meaning not a good choice for the larger outbacks. Of course, my trips start in San Diego, across the Mohave dessert, up into the High Eastern Sierra's and then back home, so their are some climbs along that route, maybe its flatter where you go/camp/live.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

What everyone else has said.... You'd be much happier with the V-10. Theres a reason why you cant buy a 5.4 in the 4X4 Excursion, its not enough motor for the mass of metal it has to push... 
I'm actually suprised to see a 5.4 in the 1 ton Econoline! (Although, I did drive a E-250 with the 300 six....it was great empty, but with 2000 lbs of tools? 
D O G. !)


----------



## GO WEST

Okay, I get the message, thanks. I too wondered about the 5.4L in a big heavy van like that, but I saw on the new stickers of the F250 that they too come with a 5.4. Wow. Now I am onto a F450 dually. This one has a big flat bed that I'd have to remove and install something else (receiver hitch and probably a 5th wheel hitch while I was at it. Maybe with some boxes along the sides of the bed to store stuff for camping. It has four doors, 4 wheel drive, diesel, I think under 100,000 miles and under $20,000. That's a lot of tow vehicle for the money but I don't know how easy/hard it would be to remove a flat bed.


----------



## crunchman12002

I have an extended cargo, 2006 E-250 5.4L with 3.73 gears. Van is a dog going up any hills. It tows the 2005 25RSS well on flat land but any type of hills with a decent grade would kill it. Love the van setup with the cargo area, it fits 1 of our quads for dual purpose trips. My next van will be the E-350 with the v-10.
Good luck,
crunchman


----------



## Nathan

GO WEST said:


> Okay, I get the message, thanks. I too wondered about the 5.4L in a big heavy van like that, but I saw on the new stickers of the F250 that they too come with a 5.4. Wow. Now I am onto a F450 dually. This one has a big flat bed that I'd have to remove and install something else (receiver hitch and probably a 5th wheel hitch while I was at it. Maybe with some boxes along the sides of the bed to store stuff for camping. It has four doors, 4 wheel drive, diesel, I think under 100,000 miles and under $20,000. That's a lot of tow vehicle for the money but I don't know how easy/hard it would be to remove a flat bed.


If the wheelbase is correct, you should be able to drop a standard F350 bed on the frame. Check before you buy, but to do it cheaply you might even be able to pick up a bed at an auto salvage The truck beds are held on with 6 bolts, but I have no idea how that flat bed was installed.

What year of F450? Which engine?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I <3 V10's! The motor is Ford's best kept secret when you consider $600 for a V10 or $6500 for a 6.4l diesel which I do not think is available in vans anyways.

-CC


----------



## GO WEST

I found out more on the F450. The flat bed could be removed and replaced. It is a 4x4 6.0L diesel, but it has many more miles than I thought 250,000. Yes I know diesels last a long time but that's a quarter of a million; I don't think it's worth $20,000. So I am backing off it. Thanks for all the thoughts on this topic. My 03F150 5.4L is sounding better at least for the next couple years...maybe a bigger TV once I actually get an Outback and get ready to climb the Colorado passes!


----------



## Sweathog62

http://www.truckpaper.com/default.asp?pdcl=1

Another source for trucks...


----------



## Nathan

GO WEST said:


> I found out more on the F450. The flat bed could be removed and replaced. It is a 4x4 6.0L diesel, but it has many more miles than I thought 250,000. Yes I know diesels last a long time but that's a quarter of a million; I don't think it's worth $20,000. So I am backing off it. Thanks for all the thoughts on this topic. My 03F150 5.4L is sounding better at least for the next couple years...maybe a bigger TV once I actually get an Outback and get ready to climb the Colorado passes!


Good call on walking away from that one! They are saying the truck is worth 1/3 - 1/2 it's new value after 250k miles?!?!?


----------



## Dub

Nathan said:


> I found out more on the F450. The flat bed could be removed and replaced. It is a 4x4 6.0L diesel, but it has many more miles than I thought 250,000. Yes I know diesels last a long time but that's a quarter of a million; I don't think it's worth $20,000. So I am backing off it. Thanks for all the thoughts on this topic. My 03F150 5.4L is sounding better at least for the next couple years...maybe a bigger TV once I actually get an Outback and get ready to climb the Colorado passes!


Good call on walking away from that one! They are saying the truck is worth 1/3 - 1/2 it's new value after 250k miles?!?!?








[/quote]

When I was looking at getting a diesel instead of the Tundy, a lot of the people around here were selling them used with 100K for just a few thousand less than you could get a new one. It was almost as if they blue booked the price based on the year with 0 mileage. I had a Chevy and GMC 2500 Crew Cab Long Box diesel lined up for about $3K more than what some people wanted for one that was a year old with 50-100K miles on it. Crazy!


----------



## Daves Outdoor World

GO WEST said:


> Our local Ford dealer has a 2009 Ford E-350 XLT Super Duty 15-passenger van with 13,000 miles for $23,000 internet price. It has a 5.4L with 3.73. I am contemplating the optimal tow vehicle for my family that combines cargo and passenger capacity with towing strength. I am wondering if this van might be better (for us) than a 2500 Suburban. My question for the forum is how would it tow? Would it be a good match for any of the Outbacks up to the biggest? I would like to get a 250-RSS, but I might consider a larger one with bunks. Do any of you tow effectively with a van?


Hi Friend, I have a 35 foot 7200 lb dry weight Rv that I pull with a 2008 Ford E-350 5.4 extended passenger van. I installed Belstein heavy duty shocks and a helwig rear sway bar along with K&N cold air intake and a GT Bully Dog Tuner. The shocks and the Helwig really tightened her up and the K&N and Bully Dog made a real difference. People say that 5.4 is a dog, but while it is not the best motor for pulling in the hills and mountains I find that it is just fine for me. Occassionally getting into hilly terrain. She does not squat at all and the 1 ton suspension seems more than enough. I have the tow package and a 4 speed trans. My brother always told me that the 373 rear is just as good as the others. You may just have to pull it down into second gear when climbing and go a bit slower than the others but it will do the job. Now if you are doing the majority of your traveling in the mountain areas then I could see going bigger. With my modifications I figure I am running close to 300 horse and about 400 foot pounds of torque. They say with the right package this E-350 can have a combined up to 18,000 lbs. I never go soley by anyone person on here and you should not go by what I say either. Make your own decision based on many answers and oppinions. Many may not agree, but this Ford E-350 is awesome. I love the fact I can do just about anything with this vehicle. Camp in it, sleep in it, store my bikes and other things in it out of the weather, acts as a small utility shed. Haul kayaks on top, unhook from my camper and go up high in the mountains and have protection from the elements and have plenty of room for me and my wife and dogs to get into if needed. This is a all around great vehicle if equiped right...Good Luck...


----------



## Daves Outdoor World

Daves Outdoor World said:


> Our local Ford dealer has a 2009 Ford E-350 XLT Super Duty 15-passenger van with 13,000 miles for $23,000 internet price. It has a 5.4L with 3.73. I am contemplating the optimal tow vehicle for my family that combines cargo and passenger capacity with towing strength. I am wondering if this van might be better (for us) than a 2500 Suburban. My question for the forum is how would it tow? Would it be a good match for any of the Outbacks up to the biggest? I would like to get a 250-RSS, but I might consider a larger one with bunks. Do any of you tow effectively with a van?


Hi Friend, I have a 35 foot 7200 lb dry weight Rv that I pull with a 2008 Ford E-350 5.4 extended passenger van. I installed Belstein heavy duty shocks and a helwig rear sway bar along with K&N cold air intake and a GT Bully Dog Tuner. The shocks and the Helwig really tightened her up and the K&N and Bully Dog made a real difference. People say that 5.4 is a dog, but while it is not the best motor for pulling in the hills and mountains I find that it is just fine for me. Occassionally getting into hilly terrain. She does not squat at all and the 1 ton suspension seems more than enough. I have the tow package and a 4 speed trans. My brother always told me that the 373 rear is just as good as the others. You may just have to pull it down into second gear when climbing and go a bit slower than the others but it will do the job. Now if you are doing the majority of your traveling in the mountain areas then I could see going bigger. With my modifications I figure I am running close to 300 horse and about 400 foot pounds of torque. They say with the right package this E-350 can have a combined up to 18,000 lbs. I never go soley by anyone person on here and you should not go by what I say either. Make your own decision based on many answers and oppinions. Many may not agree, but this Ford E-350 is awesome. I love the fact I can do just about anything with this vehicle. Camp in it, sleep in it, store my bikes and other things in it out of the weather, acts as a small utility shed. Haul kayaks on top, unhook from my camper and go up high in the mountains and have protection from the elements and have plenty of room for me and my wife and dogs to get into if needed. This is a all around great vehicle if equiped right...Good Luck...
[/quote]

Oh ya I got a great deal on this from Ford. 2008 Ford E-350 super Duty extended 15 passenger 5.4 28,000 miles for 11,500... I thought I got a great deal, thats why I settled with what I had...


----------



## knauby

GO WEST said:


> Okay, I get the message, thanks. I too wondered about the 5.4L in a big heavy van like that, but I saw on the new stickers of the F250 that they too come with a 5.4. Wow. Now I am onto a F450 dually. This one has a big flat bed that I'd have to remove and install something else (receiver hitch and probably a 5th wheel hitch while I was at it. Maybe with some boxes along the sides of the bed to store stuff for camping. It has four doors, 4 wheel drive, diesel, I think under 100,000 miles and under $20,000. That's a lot of tow vehicle for the money but I don't know how easy/hard it would be to remove a flat bed.


The 5.4 L engine is not an option on any "new" Ford trucks. The V10 is not available in the Super Duty platform anymore so you will need to locate a used one. I had the 6.2 L gas engine and it was pretty good towing but killed me in fuel mileage as a daily driver and I ended up with a diesel (6.7 L). E Series vans used may soon be easy to locate if people like the new Transit platform and start trading them in. Maybe you can find a good used diesel!


----------

